# The famous 3x3 scrambles game



## Megaminx lover (Jun 9, 2021)

This thread is for famous solves. Basically the way this works is
1. Post a famous scramble.
2. Solve it the way you normally would. DO NOT solve it the way the person did.
Example:
Scramble (3.47 Yusheng Du scramble) F U2 L2 B2 F' U L2 U R2 D2 L' B L2 B' R2 U2
Solve:
F L D L' U' L y2 F U' R U// Inefficient cross for easy F2L 1
x2 R U' R'//F2L 1
y U R' U2 R U' R' U R//F2L 2
R' F R F' R U' R'//F2L 3
y2 U' R U2 R' U' R U R'//F2L 4
U' R' U' R' F R F' R' F R F' U R//OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'//PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 9, 2021)

Yusheng Du scramble:
z //inspection
R' F R' F' U' B U2 B2 L2 //FB+3QB
S U2 S2 F' L f //EOLE+TDR
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 L U L' U L U' //ZBLL
31 or 32 STM idk.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 9, 2021)

Yusheng Du scramble
y' R' U2 F // EOline
U2 L R' U2 R2 // BR 1x2x3
L U' R L' U L R' // FL 1x2x3
D2 R U2 R' D2 // BL pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // FR pair
U R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B' // PLL


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Scramble (3.47 Yusheng Du scramble) F U2 L2 B2 F' U L2 U R2 D2 L' B L2 B' R2 U2



Yusheng Du scramble easy for BLD as well


z2 y
D' //premove, cool in 3BLD to avoid parity, also D' solves 2 pieces
//edges NEJR CPSV
//corners AMXQ CH

U R' F U M U M' U2 F' R U' //UF-RB-LU-LF-BD
[U' :[M2, U R U']]//DF comm
R' F' R S' R' F R S R F' R' S R F R' S' //2-flip

[D : [R' D' R, U']]
[D' R D : [R' D' R, U]]
[R' : [R' D' R, U2]]


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 12, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Scramble (3.47 Yusheng Du scramble) F U2 L2 B2 F' U L2 U R2 D2 L' B L2 B' R2 U2



// 43 STM
x2 // inspect
u' U2 R' F2 M2 // FB (5)
U2 R2 U2 r U' r' U' R' U2 R' // dBR (10)
U R U' R' // LS (4)
U M' U2 M U2 M2 // BF (6)
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL (10)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U' // EPLL (8)

next? Ruihang Xu's UWR scramble: B2 U2 B R2 F2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 R B U' L' B' R B' U' F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 3, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B2 U2 B R2 F2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 R B U' L' B' R B' U' F


Mehta APDR: 46 STM
y' //inspection
L' F' L U L' U' S U2 S' //FB
R u2 R E R' u2 //3QB
F' U' F //EOLE
R U2 R U R' U R' //6CO
U' R2 U' R2 S R2 S' R2 //APDR
u2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r B2 //PLL

Next: Feliks 5.66: D2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 U B D U' L' U F' U2 L2 F'


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: Feliks 5.66: D2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 U B D U' L' U F' U2 L2 F'



y
L' D U2 R' F D' L' D // EOarrow
L2 U' L' U L2 // pair
R2 U R' // square
U2 L2 U2 L U L' U L2 // pair
R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R2 F R F' R U' R' F' U F U // ZBLL


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 3, 2021)

z2 y//inspection 
B R' F L F2 U F L U' L' D'// XXCross
L U L' U2 f' L f//pair 3
U2 L F' L' F U L F' L' F//pair 4
M' U' M U2 M' U' M//OLL
U' R2 F R F' R' U' F' U F R2 U R' U' R//PLL


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 5, 2021)

Jay's 4.97 scramble:
Mehta-TDR: 39 STM
z' //inspection
R' B' L //FB
U2 R u2 R2 F' U2 F //3QB
u2 U S' U S U' R U' R' //EOLE
R2 U2 R2 U R2 U F' R U S' R U' R' f R B U B' U' u' //TDR+ZBLL


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 11, 2021)

Scramble (3.47 Yusheng Du scramble) F U2 L2 B2 F' U L2 U R2 D2 L' B L2 B' R2 U2
Solve:

*Petrus*:
z y' // Inspection
F' L F' L' // EO2x2 [4/4]
R U' R U' L U' L' // CP 2x2x3 extension [7/11]
R2 U' R' U R U R' U' R' U R U R'// F2L [13/24]
U2 R U R' U R U2' R' // 2GLL [8/32]
30 32 STM
Edit: There were several typos in this. It's actually 32 STM
*Nautilus*:
y x'// Inspection
R' F' B2 // FB [3/3]
r2 U' R U r U2 r U2 R' U' r U r' // xNSB [13/16]
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // NCLL [8/24]
M' U' M U' M' U' M U // L5E [8/32]
32 STM

*Mehta (or Utah)*:
y x // Inspection
R' f' F2 // FB [3/3]
u R' E R U2 R2 // Belt [6/9]
E F' U' F // EOLE [4/13]
y2 R' U2 R' U' R' U R2 D' R U' R' D R' U' R  // ZBLL [15/28]
E // ABL [1/29]

I've been obsessed with the WR scramble for months and wanted to share some solutions I came up with. I have some more that I'll share in another post.

Edit: I don't know why I said xNSB. It's just NSB with cancellations.
*Nautilus*: [fixed]
y x'// Inspection
R' F' B2 // FB [3/3]
r2 U' R U r U2 r U2 R' // NSB [9/12]
U' r U r' // LS [4/16]
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // NCLL [8/24]
M' U' M U' M' U' M U // L5E [8/32]
32 STM


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 11, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Scramble (3.47 Yusheng Du scramble) F U2 L2 B2 F' U L2 U R2 D2 L' B L2 B' R2 U2
> Solve:
> 
> *Petrus*:
> ...


This scramble is perfect for Petrus: 28 STM

z2 // Inspection

D' F D' F' R' B R2 B2 // Block
R' f' U f S' U' S R // EO + F2L
(U') R U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' // ZBLL


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 11, 2021)

famous? Ok.

My PB 6.7 Scramble and Solve

B U' L F' B R2 U B R L2 U2 F D2 U2 B' U2 F R2 B' D2 // Scramble
y // Inspection (0/0)
U L2 u' L' U2 B // Waterman Layer (6/6)
L F' L' F d R U' M' // CLL 1 Move Offset (8/14)
x' z M U2 M' U // 2 Edges (4/18)
M' U M' U' r' U2 M U M' // Waterman Set 1 Alg 1 Move Offset (9/27)
U' M2 U2 R // Permute Midges (4/31)

Edit: I took a screenshot of this just incase i get banned so i can tell mods about it when i come back


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 11, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> famous? Ok.
> 
> My PB 6.7 Scramble and Solve
> 
> B U' L F' B R2 U B R L2 U2 F D2 U2 B' U2 F R2 B' D2 // Scramble


CFOP 30 STM / 28 STM with cancellations:

F2 U L2 D' B L B2 D' // XXCross (8)
U F' U' F // F2L 3 (4)
B' U B // F2L 4 (3)
(y2) R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U' F' U F R // 1LLL (14)
AUF: U

Roux 33 STM / 31 STM with cancellations:

z' // Inspection

L' D' R2 B' L' U B' L' // First block (8)
r' U2 M' U' R // Second block (5)
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // CMLL (9)
U M U M' // EO (4)
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // L6E (7)

I love this Petrus 27 STM

x' // Inspection

F' L' B2 U' F' U' F' // Block (7)
S R' S' b U b' U R2 // EO (8)
U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R // F2L + LL (12)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 11, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> famous? Ok.


who?


----------



## carcass (Oct 12, 2021)

Steve Cho's 4.59, the WR when I started cubing.
D2 F2 U F2 D R2 D B L' B R U L R U L2 F L' U'

CFOP, 62 STM
z'//inspection
L' D F D2 F' L'//cross
L U' L'//BL Pair
R U' R2 U' R F U' F'//FL Pair
R U R' U y L' U' L//Third Pair
R U2 R' U R U' R'//Last Pair
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'//OLL
R' U R U' R' f' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' f R U//PLL


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 21, 2021)

carcass said:


> Steve Cho's 4.59, the WR when I started cubing.
> D2 F2 U F2 D R2 D B L' B R U L R U L2 F L' U'
> 
> CFOP, 62 STM
> ...


same scramble, better solution: 50 STM
U2 l2 U B2 D' L' F U F' D //xcross
R' U R U L U L' //pair
R' U R2 B' R' B //pair
d R' U' R U' R' U R //pair
U' R2 F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U' //ZBLL


----------



## carcass (Oct 21, 2021)

J perm's "hardest scramble"
B F U F D R' F D L B2 U' B2 D B' R' F2 L2 R2 U'
ZB method, 44 STM
M S z' L U2 R2 F2 E//cross 
U R U' R2//first pair
U2 R U2 f' L' f//second pair
U L' U' L U f R f'//third pair
U' L' U2 L U' F U//ZBLS cancelling into ZBLL
R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F'//ZBLL


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 21, 2021)

carcass said:


> J perm's "hardest scramble"
> B F U F D R' F D L B2 U' B2 D B' R' F2 L2 R2 U'



It's a really hard scramble, finding an XCross took me a long time.

CFOP 44 STM:

z' // Inspection
L' F' U' B L D' F' L U' L // XCross (10)
R U' R' U' L U L' // F2L 2 (7)
R' U R // F2L 3 (3)
F' U F R U' R' U2 R U R' // F2L 4 (10)
y' R' U' R' U R2 D' U2 R U R' U' D R' // ZBLL (13)
U2 // AUF

Roux 39 STM:

z // Inspection
B2 D' R' L' D F B' D' // FB (8)
U R2 U2 F R2 F' B' R2 B U' // SB (10)
R U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' R' // CMLL (11)
M2 U' M' U' M U2 M U2 M U' // L6E (10)

Petrus 40 STM:

z y' // Inspection
B R U' B' D B' R B' // Block (8)
R2 U2 F2 R' U' F2 // Expanded block (6)
R U2 S R' S' F R F' // EO + F2L (8)
y2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' R' U2 R U R' U R U R' // ZBLL (17)
U // AUF

ZZ 49 STM, 45 STM with cancellations:

z' // Inspection
F' L U B' D' R' F // EOLine (7)
R U R' L2 U L2 U L U L' // XEOLine (10)
U' R' U' R L' U' L // EO223 (7)
R' U R U R U' R' U R2 U' R' U' R' // F2L (13)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // ZBLL (11)
U2 // AUF


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 21, 2021)

carcass said:


> J perm's "hardest scramble"
> B F U F D R' F D L B2 U' B2 D B' R' F2 L2 R2 U'





GRVigo said:


> It's a really hard scramble, finding an XCross took me a long time.



Finaly I get an XXCross, CFOP 37 STM:

x' // Inspection
U' F R D' B' R2 F2 L F' // XXCross
F' U2 F R' U R // F2L 3
F' U' F U' R U R' // F2L 4
y' r' U2 R U R' U r U2 F R U R' U' F' // 1LLL
U' // AUF


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 22, 2021)

carcass said:


> J perm's "hardest scramble"
> B F U F D R' F D L B2 U' B2 D B' R' F2 L2 R2 U'


yeah this took some effort:
B L' U' F D R B' //EOLine
R' U R2 U' R U' R' L U2 L U2 R' U L //LB
R U' R U R' U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R //RB
U R U R' U R U r' F R' F' r U //ZBLL
47 STM


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 23, 2021)

Ruihang 4.06 scramble: B2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' D' L' U2 R2 D' B F2 L' R' B' F' U F
z2 //inspection 
F2 L F R r U' r' F D' R2 U' u' R' f R f' u' D' //F2L-1
U2 y' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' //LS
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' //OLLCP
U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 //EPLL
46 STM


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 1, 2022)

carcass said:


> J perm's "hardest scramble"
> B F U F D R' F D L B2 U' B2 D B' R' F2 L2 R2 U'
> ZB method, 44 STM
> M S z' L U2 R2 F2 E//cross
> ...


Somehow for me this was ok. Horrible cross but 2 free pairs. OK OLL and PLL (A Perm under stress becomes average)

z2///inspection
R' U2 F R B L' B2' R2' D'//nightmare cross
R U R'//1st pair
U' R' U' R//2nd pair
y' U' R U R' U2 R U' R'//3rd pair
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L//4th pair
U f' r U r' U' r' F r S //OLL
U (R' x) U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Duncan Kimmett (Nov 10, 2022)

Felik’s 5.66 (I’m an intermediate at 3x3, you guys are pros. Don’t judge please)
CFOP:
F‘ D’ L’ D L F’ L’ D //XCross (really inefficient)
U R’ U R U2 y’ L’ U’ L //F2L 2 (also inefficient)
U L U2 L’ U2 L U L’ //F2L 3
R’ U R U2 y R U R’ //F2L 4/Last F2L
U2 r’ D’ r U’ r’ D r2 U’ r’ U r U r’ //OLL
U3 (R U R’) (U’ D) R2 U’ R U’ R’ U R’ U R2 D’ //PLL
U' //AUF


----------



## Lynx Rynn (Nov 27, 2022)

Minh Thai's 22.95s single
U L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 F R2 D L2 R2 B' L' D' R F'
ZZ method 40 STM
x2 //inspection
U D' L F' B U' B //EO Line
R2 L2 U' R L U2 R2 U L' U2 L' U R2 U L' U L2 //F2L
R U2 R' U2 L' U R U' M' x'//COLL (Buffy)
F2 U M' U2 M U F2 //EPLL (Allan)
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U_L2_...2_U_M-_U2_M_U_F2_//EPLL_(Allan)&view=playback


----------

